# Psycho Girlfriend



## tinkabells

Oh my god, where do i start?!

his girlfriend is more of a psycho and her mates, have tracked me down to onto here and read my posts

Oh and if your readying this or her mates, your a mug, cos your still staying with him!!! After reading things, your still with him, oh But im sorry, you met him when he was with someone and was his bit on the side, till she found out then you got pregnant and he was then fooling around with a couple other birds from football, then i met him and he came after me and has been ever since, i didnt know he was with you until i found out i was pregnant, so i was innocent and yeah i still should of slept with him, but you know and he can make you change your mind, well im not having it anymore, and i expect your tell him, i've posted this, well i don't care, im not the mug!!!


----------



## KaeRit21

hes a complete twat chick, and shes a freak!!! she needs to wise up but hey, if she wants to put with getting treated like crap, let her batter on
you and hollie are better off without him sweetheart, ur too good for that!!!
chin up chick, and get em told. just laugh at there sad patheticness

xxxx


----------



## expecting09

Aww babe, what a right bellend!

Some people really need to get some better excitement in there lives, rather than searching for people online, how pathetic. You've just been telling it how it is coming here for support etc. And he says he can't be with you because it will be hurting too many people.. yet his psycho girlfriend has read your posts on here (saying about meeting up with him) and still stays with him?

Love the bit you put on the end to tell them slags searching your name what he's like :haha:

You and Hollie definatly don't need that prick
:hugs:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Your better of without him, once a cheat always a cheat... It will only be a matter of time before he leaves her for some other mug like he did with her!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Your better of without him, once a cheat always a cheat... It will only be a matter of time before he leaves her for some other mug like he did with her!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Yup tell me about it, im sorry who goes online and searches for people,he told me he googled my name and this site came up, about a post i did about facebook farmville and then she does the same!!!
But yeah she clearly holds his balls for him!!! xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Oh why have u still been shaggin this idiot ? Get a rabbit til u can find a decent man ...never go near this sperm donor again :hugs:

Oh and physco GF ...get a brain and get rid of this deadbeat ...


----------



## KaeRit21

he sounds like a right charmer he does! nah hun u hold ur head up, its them that are playing sad little games...hayley's right. hes go do to her whats he done to you and we'll c how happy she is too hold his balls then!
what a right wa**er.

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh i don't know xxx


----------



## lauramarie

:hugs:

once a cheat always a cheat!! would you ever really have trusted him, you deserve so much better hun. He hasn't got any balls, he is not a man, just a pathetic little boy. As for his girlfriend, think you should be thankful that your not her, there is no way that she can be happy. i certainly wouldn't stay with someone who clearly didn't love me, really sad!! 

I know it will be hard, but please don't let it get you down, you have come such a long way, you are definatley better off without him imo :hugs:


----------



## fordy

i dont wanna cause any drama here but its not excatly a wise idea to say "you cant see hollie" u should NEVER bring ur child into a fight with her dad, one day hollie could look back and find this thread (whens shes older) and see what u wrote how do u think it will make her feel???

but on the up side you and hollie are better off without shit like that move on forget them and concentrate on u and hollie.....

as i said i dont want to sound nasty but just honest....i was a single mum for 7 years and kinda know what ur going thru...


----------



## lou_w34

What a loser! The pair of them for that matter... i mean who seriously looks through an entire forum looking for posts written by someone... clearly someone with way to much time on their hands, how pathetic!

And as for him.... you and hollie are so much better off, he's just a waste of your time and effort! 

Just forget about him, hollie has you and thats more than enough :hugs:


----------



## teal

It really sounds like you and Hollie are much better off without him :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Fordy, I have never said he cant see his daughter, he said he didnt wanna see her, i've always said he can see her when he wants to, but i am not letting him come in and out of her life, when things get rough for him and her and he then wants me and hollie, if he lets her down too much and she can decide, its not the childs fault.

But yeah much better without him, im all she needs and she has love and support from my friends and family xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

What a waste of space they both sound, but i agree with serina stop shagging him!! 

Hollie doesnt need him, you can go out and meet a much nicer man who will love you and hollie. 

And as for random girls searching you on google..... thats so sad.. i almost have pity for them. Get a life and stop butting into other peoples!

people who cause trouble like that, who get involved when its not their buisness or place must have a pretty sad existence and nothing going on in their own life, and a whole bundle of jelousy for the person theyre searching etc.


----------



## starbucks101

Oh Tink! 

You have to laugh dont you, My ex's gf has just left some comments on my Facebook because of the new privacy settings, They are taking the pics of Em I thought were set to different settings etc... 

Its not a big deal to me he can have the pics... 

Anyway, I've been there done that. I would absolutley love to tell his girlfriend that when he was first "courting" her he was sleeping with me and was telling me he kind of still loved me, was bonding with his daughter and those times he said he couldnt meet her? Oh yer thats because I was there. 

That time he overdosed and needed an ambulance? Oh yer, he wanted me....

However bless her, she's only a kiddie really so I wouldnt say it to her, its not fair. She will make her own descisions on their relationship after all the shit I went through with his ex although she was right in the end, I wouldnt wish that on her and I certianly wouldnt be the one putting her through it. 

Sleeping with FOB is ALWAYS a COLLASOL mistake! Yet we all do it for some reason or another :) 

Live and learn hun. He is a Douche & his girlfriend is bitter, You've got something that whatever his descisions are surrounding Hollie, Ties you to him for life. 

Thats a bitter pill for her to swallow no doubt :) 

Chin up Chick!! 

Relisation you've c*cked up and saying no more really is the final stage of getting over it! 

xxxx


----------



## Ash_P

Just read all this hun. God he sounds like is doesnt know if he is coming or going. U gave him the benefit of the doubt yet again and hes went a screwed it all up. Well stuff him, U have been managing perfectly well with hollie without him and u will remain to do so. So its his loss. 

Keep positive hun, and if u need me just sent me a wee text x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hope your ok hun :hugs:

oh and bitch of a gf, seriously slove get some self respect and ditch this looser. and what kind of woman are you letting him walk away from his own child its pathetic!!
xx


----------



## Foxxy

tinkabells said:


> Well today he txts and says he cant be with me, even though he wants, but his hurting too many people blah blah
> 
> So i said fine, i take it i wont be getting my carpets and you wont be seeing hollie again, he said ok, take care!!! So called him a **** and then said, dont bring trouble to me, cos i will report things, he said nothing will ever come to me, he will make sure of that!!!mmm

Ohhh he sounds much of my ex...so much! I remembered my story as long as i've read ur one. Well in general at least. Same pathetic excuses...avoiding responsibilities and etc. Well apart from the fact that i was much more blind with all these than u and trusted him completely (i got such impression from ur posts).
Really wish u all the best! And as other girls said u will be much much happier without him in ur life!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I just hope that he will be dad for Hollie as well...but it's completely up to him of course. But even if he won't be - not a big deal... I'm sure u 2 will be fine without him in ur life.


----------



## booflebump

I really sympathise with your situation hun. Perhaps posting in a restricted area might stop these girls from reading your posts? Because if they can see them, he can see them too x


----------



## purpledahlia

Theres only girly sanctuary thats private. I sometimes post there but i feel like i shouldnt because its not '' single parents '' and i feel like a rant about FOB should be in here, but then i also worry that soemone will find the posts.. its a tricky one. im sure the girls in GS are sick of me moaning there instead of here but im scared that this would happen to me.. tinkabells feel free to rant to me on msn if something else happens! x


----------



## Jkelmum

purpledahlia said:


> Theres only girly sanctuary thats private. I sometimes post there but i feel like i shouldnt because its not '' single parents '' and i feel like a rant about FOB should be in here, but then i also worry that soemone will find the posts.. its a tricky one. im sure the girls in GS are sick of me moaning there instead of here but im scared that this would happen to me.. tinkabells feel free to rant to me on msn if something else happens! x

I for one am not sick of single mums rants ...the same as mil rants ...we all go in there to rant in private no matter what the subject is:flower:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i just wanted him to be part of hollie's life, but i will show hollie these one day so she can see that i did try (if he doesnt try and be there for her) 
And yeah i feel same purple, if i go GS, then its just another single mum rant, but i have posted in there before, maybe i shall do so with some other posts!!!

And ash and purple will def txt and msn ya if need more rants than here hahaha xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Its unfair isnt it? That these people would sink so low to searching for you on the internet. I mean come on!!! We're all entitled to a life and a bit of privacy! 

I've never posted my name on here( its really one of a kind lol), or where i live exactly or my msn or facebook details in case FOB finds this here. My old bebo account was hacked into so wont take the risk..i deleted my new one and dont use my facebook account just msn and texting...stupid FOB and his computer mates! Its annoying though because I'd love to join all you ladies on facebook!


----------



## tinkabells

Sweet you can always send us ya details in private message, then we can add ya on fb msn or whatever, but my privacy is high aswell, for the obvious reasons!!!xxx


----------



## lou_w34

You cant even find my fb page because the privacy is so high, try and set one up, dont put any pics or anything on it untill you get the privacy exactly how you want it, and then it should be ok if you still want one!

xx


----------



## nievesmama

What sad pathetic girls to do that. They obviously have nothing better to do. People like that really annoy me as they only tend to do it to stir things up.
Hope you ok hun x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah it all got out of hand, and now Hollie isn't seeing her dad!!!

So hopefully, they feel its worth doing that damage so a child doesnt see there father, im fine, just wanted Hollie to see her dad xxx


----------

